# building a dog kennel



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

Has anybody built a homemade kennel using chain link or welded wire? if so what did you use and how you did it or some pictures. who makes the cheapest prebuilt chain link fence. were did some of you get yours and how much.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

Dude just buy like a 100 dollar one from a petstore. It will cost the same as a homemade one, cause' you have to buy all the materials!

good luck if you can build one though :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Go to home depot and buy a roll of 6 foot chain link and enough top rail to build four square panels. CUt the swaged maller part of the top rail off and you will end up with about 12 foot long pieces if I remember correctly
you will also need 
right angle connectors for the corners, wire twists to attach the fabric to the rails and end bars to pull it tight. And some fence clamps to hold the corners together.

Buy a prefab section with a gate already on it.

this makes a nice kennel that can easily be moved and repairs are easy because you only have to redo one panel if the dog pulls a hole in it.

I build a spare panel so I don't have to take alot of time fixing one at 
inopportune times


----------

